# Firebelly Toad Help



## agent A (Jan 23, 2010)

About a weeks ago I got a female firebelly toad who I named Quato. She was a bright green when I got her and has now turned to a dark greenish brown. Is she sick or something or is this normal? Also, her belly is still red but it darkened. Thanks!


----------



## Rick (Jan 23, 2010)

Here you go:

http://lmgtfy.com/?q=firebelly+toad+care+sheet


----------



## agent A (Jan 23, 2010)

one site said color change can be from light levels, Quato is quite shaded, at the pet store she wasn't.


----------



## 3.1415926 (Jan 23, 2010)

Its relitivally normal, is it on dark subtrate?


----------



## agent A (Jan 23, 2010)

10dor1fro32 said:


> Its relitivally normal, is it on dark subtrate?


yes!!! totally, like dark coconut moss stuff.


----------



## kookamonga (Jan 24, 2010)

I once had one of these. Then that one died and so I bought another. That one died as well so I bought another. That one died as well (surprise) so I bought another and the story goes on. Took me seven tries to figure out that I sucked at keeping them as pets ( they all drowned LOL) but I was really young when I had them, maybe I'll try again  .


----------



## agent A (Jan 24, 2010)

Kookamonga said:


> I once had one of these. Then that one died and so I bought another. That one died as well so I bought another. That one died as well (surprise) so I bought another and the story goes on. Took me seven tries to figure out that I sucked at keeping them as pets ( they all drowned LOL) but I was really young when I had them, maybe I'll try again  .


I had 2. First one lived many years and got so old its back legs couldn't work anymore. Then I got Quato. The thing is you need and easy way for the toads to get out of the water so they don't drown from exhaustion, and CLEAN THE WATER FREQUENTLY, THEY ARE TOXIC AND CAN POISON THEMSELVES IF YOU DON't CLEAN THE WATER ONCE A WEEK DEPENDING ON HOW MUCH WATER YOU HAVE!!!! more water, clean less often. less water, clean more often.


----------



## 3.1415926 (Jan 24, 2010)

Kookamonga said:


> I once had one of these. Then that one died and so I bought another. That one died as well so I bought another. That one died as well (surprise) so I bought another and the story goes on. Took me seven tries to figure out that I sucked at keeping them as pets ( they all drowned LOL) but I was really young when I had them, maybe I'll try again  .


You seriousally need to do alot of research on Firebelly toads before you get one.


----------



## PhilinYuma (Jan 24, 2010)

Rick said:


> Here you go:http://lmgtfy.com/?q=firebelly+toad+care+sheet


Why do I always find this such a turn on, even when I know what's coming? ROFLMAO!!

Does it mean that I'm immychewer?


----------



## keri (Jan 24, 2010)

I had a firebelly toad for several years in a palaudium-type setup, he did change shades a little bit. What kind of setup do you have yours in?


----------

